# Ipod to an Onkyo



## BadOrange (Jun 6, 2011)

Is it necessary to buy the $100.00 dollar ipod connector or will something else work just as well?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

What Onkyo do you have?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you dont have an recent model Onkyo (The last year) you can just hook it up to the headphone jack using RCA to 1/8 mini stereo jack cable. Just plug that into one of your spare analog inputs.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi,

There are so many ways to connect an iPod and you can buy any one of them for $6 to $16. You can spend $100. My favorite is still my furutech. The Furutech I had made up for me starts with a Viablu 3.5mm (or 1/8th) plug and two Furutech cables to Furutech RCA's. I plug the 3.5mm into the headphone socket on the iPod and the other into an open audio input on the receiver back panel. Then to charge the iPod I use an iPod to USB interconnect. Go to eBay and type "iPod to USB" 
Another way: when I want to use the iPod in the car I have an FM transmitter plugged directly into the iPod. The transmitter and iPod receive continuous charging from the cigarette lighter that plugs into the transmitter via mini USB. Go to eBay and type "iPod to FM transmitter charger" you get about 3,000 responses.

With the FM transmitter I can use the iPhone charger with a wall plug on one end and mini USB on the other giving me a 12volt charge for the transmitter and iPod. I can then tune the receiver to whatever the transmitter is broadcasting just like in the car. But I prefer a hardline connection when in the house. The transmitter sounds pretty good though. A decent transmitter is $6 to $16 again.

Happy Hunting

Greg


----------



## BadOrange (Jun 6, 2011)

The TX-NR3007


----------



## BadOrange (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I had kept reading about the ipod connector and knew that there had to be a cheaper way.


----------

